# Fuel Queues



## witzend (Feb 27, 2022)

Just driven past a garage on the A30 and there was a que at least 50 mtrs checked after arriving home and 2 main garages in Truro are out of diesel. Whats it like where you are


----------



## r4dent (Feb 27, 2022)

Sounds like it is localised, but panic buying could change that.  https://www.cornwalllive.com/news/cornwall-news/fuel-shortages-motorists-urged-not-6725321


----------



## ricc (Feb 27, 2022)

no problems at our local supermarkets in west sussex and no price increases either


----------



## 1807truckman (Feb 27, 2022)

All three filling stations near me are out of diesel, all are supermarkets in South Derbyshire.


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 27, 2022)

Tesco in Aldershot out yesterday, but Morrison's round the corner had diesel.


----------



## Trotter (Feb 27, 2022)

Get your loo rolls in now.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 27, 2022)

Media scaremongering = Panic buying = Fuel shortages.


----------



## BOTCANU (Feb 27, 2022)

St Austell no Diesel . Think it’s a combination of delayed delivery due to recent storms and people topping up in case of fuel prices increasing or fuel shortages due to Russian involvement. Or it could be just down to the good old British press “creating a situation “


----------



## Tonybvi (Feb 27, 2022)

I have read on here and other forums about folk topping up their tanks just before they get home so they have plenty for the coming days.  Please think of folk like us.  Tomorrow we have to drive 300 miles to my wife’s 94 year old fathers place to check up on him and taxi hIm to the nearest town for an eye test and to get his hearing aids sorted on Tuesday. Our little Fiat has a 35 litre (just under 8 gallons)  fuel tank and does about 35 miles to the gallon, so we will need a fill up en route.  If the pumps are dry because of unnecessary “panic” buying can I come and syphon a bit of fuel from your full tanks please (paying the going rate of course)?
I am aware that this message will annoy lots of my motorhoming friends and I apologise for that but I can’t help feeling that those folk panic buying at the moment just to save a few quid are being just a tad selfish.  There are people like us who out of neccesssity actually really need fuel.
Sorry, Tony.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 27, 2022)

Tonybvi said:


> I have read on here and other forums about folk topping up their tanks just before they get home so they have plenty for the coming days.  Please think of folk like us.  Tomorrow we have to drive 300 miles to my wife’s 94 year old fathers place to check up on him and taxi hIm to the nearest town for an eye test and to get his hearing aids sorted on Tuesday. Our little Fiat has a 35 litre (just under 8 gallons)  fuel tank and does about 35 miles to the gallon, so we will need a fill up en route.  If the pumps are dry because of unnecessary “panic” buying can I come and syphon a bit of fuel from your full tanks please (paying the going rate of course)?
> I am aware that this message will annoy lots of my motorhoming friends and I apologise for that but I can’t help feeling that those folk panic buying at the moment just to save a few quid are being just a tad selfish.  There are people like us who out of neccesssity actually really need fuel.
> Sorry, Tony.


Get shot of the fiat, my we proton does 60 to the gallon at 55mph.


----------



## wildebus (Feb 27, 2022)

or use the Tesla?   no petrol needed at all then?


----------



## Tonybvi (Feb 27, 2022)

wildebus said:


> or use the Tesla?   no petrol needed at all then?


Unfortunately FIL has problems getting into the Tesla as it’s too high for him - my fault I know for buying such a stupid car!!!  He much prefers the little Fiat.  However I am seriously thinking of taking the Tesla the more I read about queues at the fuel stations.


----------



## wildebus (Feb 27, 2022)

Interesting.  not been in a Tesla but I thought they looked very low and would have been other way round!  (based purely on pictures, not experience, hasten to add).


----------



## Tonybvi (Feb 27, 2022)

The Model X is a so called SUV and is pretty high. I love it and have no problems getting in or out but for those of limited mobility it isn’t too easy.  Pity really because I have free supercharging so a 300 mile trip in the Tesla is virtually free!!  If you have kids or grandchildren the falcon wing doors at the back are ideal for putting little ones into their safety seats.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 27, 2022)

Tonybvi said:


> The Model X is a so called SUV and is pretty high. I love it and have no problems getting in or out but for those of limited mobility it isn’t too easy.  Pity really because I have free supercharging so a 300 mile trip in the Tesla is virtually free!!  If you have kids or grandchildren the falcon wing doors at the back are ideal for putting little ones into their safety seats.


You don't need to curse, flipping doors would have sufficed LOL.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 28, 2022)

Garages around here were running out last friday night as i posted in the *who`s awake *section, not been out or spoke to anyone since so i don`t know what the situation is now around here now 

I nipped out early doors saturday morning to Morrisons Leyland to fill up the motorhome with diesel and LPG in readiness for an upcoming trip we have.

The guy in the kiosk said they`d only a couple of hours worth of fuel left at normal  usage rates, as i was leaving at approx 06.15am vehicles were piling in and it must have been for fuel because the supermarket itself doesn`t open until 07.00am. 

Got 3 hospital appointments this week, thankfully the car is virtually full and is great on fuel so we`ll be ok for them.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 28, 2022)

A recent threat of a UK tanker driver strike, plus very insecure Ukraine/Russia situation on top has started the jitters about possible shortages generally, Woo.

LPG supplies for heating purposes are also suffering, not due to a shortage of gas, but ongoing shortage of drivers which has not been resolved yet.

EDIT: To clarify, by LPG shortage I'm talking about off-grid properties that get tanker deliveries of LPG gas,* not* the LPG pumped at fuel stations into your re-fillable canisters (but guess that might eventually be affected too?).


----------



## Wully (Feb 28, 2022)

I’ve been out and about today doesn’t seem to be a problem In the west of Scotland all garages look normal all have fuel and no lines. Prices about £1.50.  there’s a few of the same suspect private owned places taking the mick at around £1.60.


----------



## Rolyan57 (Feb 28, 2022)

The trouble is, any reporting can create a demand. Even posting about it on here. It’s a tricky one. 

P.S. no shortages up north.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 28, 2022)

Rolyan57 said:


> The trouble is, any reporting can create a demand. Even posting about it on here. It’s a tricky one.
> 
> P.S. no shortages up north.



Nothing tricky about reporting it.

I won't lambast people for making sure they have a full tank of fuel just in case of a potential fuel shortage or massive price hikes.

There is nothing 'normal' about the way we have had to live the last two years, or what might still be coming at us down the line.

People are much more wary after Covid and will panic loo roll buy (or other equivalent product basics) regardless.
It's an individual choice what you do and depends on individual circumstances. Basic self preservation instinct and so on.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 28, 2022)

Rolyan57 said:


> The trouble is, any reporting can create a demand. Even posting about it on here. It’s a tricky one.
> 
> P.S. no shortages up north.


Yes your right I think even discussing on here could fuel the the fear of shortages.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 28, 2022)

Who gives a crap.  

Get your orders in quick and help starve a Panda.


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 28, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I won't lambast people for making sure they have a full tank of fuel just in case of a potential fuel shortage or massive price hikes.



The trouble is, there very likely would NOT be a shortage if people carried on as normal. The just in case people cause the problem.. .


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 28, 2022)

st3v3 said:


> The trouble is, there very likely would NOT be a shortage if people carried on as normal. The just in case people cause the problem.. .



Yeah, but it ain't the 'just in case' people who are the root cause though.

The only way you'd get a lot of folk to go against their natural self-preservation instincts so that fuel would be evenly distributed/conserved would be to introduce rationing.

And you're probably way too young to remember the Suez crisis and fuel rationing in the early 70s, Steve 

You don't bring in restrictions to curb a potential free-for-all and you get panic buying. Basic human nature. 

Plenty of members in here already talking about filling all their vehicles up 'just in case'.
One member has even pleaded for other members not to do that as he had a long trip to help an elderly relative and was worried about potential fuel shortages getting there and back.

A lot of people worry, it's perfectly natural. And hardly surprising with what's kicking off globally just now.


----------



## colinm (Feb 28, 2022)

There is an ongoing shortage of a certain item, and has been for several weeks, quite innocent and of no real importance, but I chose not to post about it online as I thought it would only make matters worse.
On the otherhand SiL is heading towards SW on her tours and I've warned her about possible fuel shortages as she would be wise to ensure she has enough fuel to get back later this week.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 28, 2022)

Intermittent shortages of lots of different things, Colin. 

We still haven't built up sufficient number of drivers, or got on top of the Covid-created global cargo shipping crisis yet, so no surprise things are still creaky round the edges.

From a totally selfish point of view, there are no shortages (yet!) of things that would affect me badly or makes my life difficult if I have to go without.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 28, 2022)

The reason i went out early doors on saturday morning was purely to fuel and gas the motorhome for an already booked trip. 

We will not need to fuel and gas whilst away now that we are full.

I do not see anything wrong in what i did and ordinarily we would just fuel and gas up on the morning we are going but because of all the bloody selfish nobheads out the panic buying i did not want to jepordise our short trip away that might be the last for some time due to health issues.


----------



## 1 Cup (Feb 28, 2022)

The only empty tanks I've seen where in the Ukraine. ?


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 28, 2022)

Not sure about the fuel, but Asda Ballyclare is out of co co pops.


----------



## jeffmossy (Feb 28, 2022)

Filled my van up at Barnoldswick on the way home from the memorial rally today, 57p and no  queues, then called at premier gas in Rochdale 69p ltr LPG. Ready for Wills O Nats in a weeks time, happy days


----------



## Scotia (Feb 28, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Get shot of the fiat, my we proton does 60 to the gallon at 55mph.


Is that doon hill Trev ?


----------



## GMJ (Feb 28, 2022)

Has everyone worked through their toilet roll stashes yet from the last panic buy?


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 28, 2022)

No queues for fuel around here


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 28, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Plenty of members in here already talking about filling all their vehicles up 'just in case'.
> One member has even pleaded for other members not to do that as he had a long trip to help an elderly relative and was worried about potential fuel shortages getting there and back.
> 
> A lot of people worry, it's perfectly natural. And hardly surprising with what's kicking off globally just now.


They say that if people carried on normally there would not be shortages well can I just say that it is normal for me to fill my van with diesel and LPG on my way home and my post on the other thread was a little tongue in cheek that I had filled it right up the neck and the member that pleaded was not in dire need as they have use of an electric vehicle ( according to the posts on that thread ) but chose not to use it because one of them struggled to get in or out of it so lets Not have sly pops at other members please.


----------



## r4dent (Feb 28, 2022)

Tonybvi said:


> Tomorrow we have to drive 300 miles to my wife’s 94 year old fathers place to check up on him and taxi hIm to the nearest town for an eye test and to get his hearing aids sorted on Tuesday.



No you don't. You could use public transport.
Or you could take the Tesla and then use a taxi for FIL with the money you saved. 




Tonybvi said:


> Our little Fiat  does about 35 miles to the gallon,



I think it maybe in need of a service.


----------



## jann (Feb 28, 2022)

No problems locally


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 28, 2022)

jann said:


> No problems locally


Yes I’ve just been to Tesco and there are no queues or shortages at there pumps and as I pass Morrisons I noticed the same there.


----------



## Tonybvi (Feb 28, 2022)

Happy to report that as far as I can see in the areas I travelled through today the reports of fuel shortages /panic buying are greatly exaggerated!  Drove 300 miles from Aberdeenshire to Preston and there was not a single queue at any of the many petrol stations we passed en route - mind you I‘m not surprised given the price some are advertising!  I filled up in Moffat  at £1.49 for unleaded and that was the cheapest I saw.  I was the only vehicle in the fuel station but all the pumps were available for use, both petrol and diesel.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 28, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> They say that if people carried on normally there would not be shortages well can I just say that it is normal for me to fill my van with diesel and LPG on my way home and my post on the other thread was a little tongue in cheek that I had filled it right up the neck and the member that pleaded was not in dire need as they have use of an electric vehicle ( according to the posts on that thread ) but chose not to use it because one of them struggled to get in or out of it so lets Not have sly pops at other members please.



???

I you read my posts properly I'm actually sticking up for people who go fill up, not having a 'sly' pop. 
Did you not mean Steve, David and others who were having a wee bit grumble about panic buyers?


----------



## 1807truckman (Feb 28, 2022)

1807truckman said:


> All three filling stations near me are out of diesel, all are supermarkets in South Derbyshire.


Today all three now have diesel so it must have been just a temporary problem.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 28, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> ???
> 
> I you read my posts properly I'm actually sticking up for people who go fill up, not having a 'sly' pop.
> Did you not mean Steve, David and others who were having a wee bit grumble about panic buyers?


I may have misread as I did think you were having a sly pop at those of us that have filled up for whatever reason and I’m big enough to apologise for the misunderstanding .


----------



## oppy (Feb 28, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Yeah, but it ain't the 'just in case' people who are the root cause though.
> 
> The only way you'd get a lot of folk to go against their natural self-preservation instincts so that fuel would be evenly distributed/conserved would be to introduce rationing.
> 
> ...






Are those were the days, still got ours !! saving them for the next time


----------



## Tonybvi (Feb 28, 2022)

I also apologise for my first post on this thread which was brought on by a bit of anxiety about my father in law and possibly an over indulgence in alcohol!  I didn’t intend to cause any upset.  We had a good journey down to Preston today without any sign of fuel queues anywhere.  Plan was to set off in the petrol car which we really need down here and if we saw any queuing anywhere during the early part of the trip we would turn round and swap cars.  However all went well and we had no problems getting a fill up in Moffat.
FIL seems to be in good form so less worried now.


----------



## ricc (Mar 1, 2022)

a lot of the fuel qs we saw last time was people panicking and qoing to top up with less than 10 quids worth,  simple cure would have been to announce a minimum charge of say 30 quid and crack down on filling non approved containers

weve lived out in the sticks , 10 miles to the nearest fuel,  as a couple weve allways run 3 vehicles and allways fill up when half empty,  mostly weve got over 500 miles in the tanks before even got to think about using the red out the tractors

dont see the point of worrying about toilet rolls when its two steps from toilet to shower cubicle


----------



## Drover (Mar 1, 2022)

No queue in Spain....it has gone up a bit in price though ...
Yesterday €139 per ltr in a town .
 Highest we have seen was at a Repsol garage on motorway junction @ €150.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 1, 2022)

No queues round here where I live either.

Petrol @ £1.49, diesel £1.53

Team valley at Sainsbury had a bit of a queue at 1pm today (I was coming back from dentist), but it is often busy there anyway.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 1, 2022)

Prices are going up here, daylight robbery, but no shortages as yet.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Mar 2, 2022)

Drover said:


> No queue in Spain....it has gone up a bit in price though ...
> Yesterday €139 per ltr in a town .
> Highest we have seen was at a Repsol garage on motorway junction @ €150.


Cor. Fuel is very very expensive down there, that means to fill my tank would cost me around €18900 ....


----------



## SimonM (Mar 2, 2022)

no fuel at 3 local filling stations. Today is the first day I’ve been allowed back on the road following my heart attack and both the car and MH are on fumes. 
Then passing Tesco I saw they had fuel and no queues and have now filled both up. Now we can go out in either with less concern.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 2, 2022)

Business as usual here I believe.


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 3, 2022)

France diesel prices around 1.80 €/litre…but some asking over 2€. Gas around 1€…but a lot don’t have any, although enough still enough do.


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 3, 2022)

Its still cheaper than a litre of beer or a litre of Coca Cola.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 3, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> Its still cheaper than a litre of beer or a litre of Coca Cola.


Dont tell robmac that or he will be drinking the stuff.


----------



## dhall26 (Mar 3, 2022)

oppy said:


> View attachment 106548
> Are those were the days, still got ours !! saving them for the next time


My uncle worked as a travelling surveyor in those days. Local Garage offered as much as he needed for about 4 times the going rate!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 4, 2022)

A local garage to me had Petrol @ £1.65 and diesel @ £1.69 last night   .............................................................     robbing barsteward


----------



## ricc (Mar 4, 2022)

local asda is 150 for diesel ,  been that price atleast 3 weeks ,  no q.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 4, 2022)

On the A19 the diesel is £1.77


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 4, 2022)

Anyone running odds if or when it might hit £2 ?


----------



## jeanette (Mar 4, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Anyone running odds if or when it might hit £2 ?


It’ll not be long before it hits that Marie down here especially on the motorway services I think!


----------



## izwozral (Mar 4, 2022)

I put on another thread at the start of the invasion that fuel will reach £2 by year end, that now looks a tad optimistic. Compared to what Ukraine are going through it is a small price to pay imo. If it means less trips out that is a small price to pay by comparison.


----------



## witzend (Mar 4, 2022)

izwozral said:


> I put on another thread at the start of the invasion that fuel will reach £2 by year end,


An thats a litre when I first had a motorbike it was less than 5/-  a gallon


----------



## ricc (Mar 5, 2022)

price of fuel is the least of our worries,   daughter works for a supermarket tomato supplier.   price of gas means they didnt plant any toms over winter in the uk greenhouses,    wages for the packhouse unskilled labour just been set at 15 per hour for the next round of costings


----------



## Robmac (Mar 5, 2022)

witzend said:


> An thats a litre when I first had a motorbike it was less than 5/-  a gallon



When Ral had his bike he was paying half a groat for a flagon of whale oil to run it!


----------



## wighttyne (Mar 5, 2022)

Just been twice to the two Morrison filling stations on the Isle of Wight, early this morning and mid afternoon neither had any fuel at all totally shut and lights out…..bonkers!


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 5, 2022)

On my way back from Donegal today I stopped in Limavady for sweets at a supermarket fuel station which had all the derv pumps locked as no fuel, lucky I had fueled in Donegal as its under our fuel prices in the North.


----------



## oppy (Mar 5, 2022)

Our Tesco's price is £1.52.9 ltr for derv and the local Esso garage is charging £1.97.9


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 5, 2022)

Home heating oil as from today is limited to 300ltrs from some outlets.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 6, 2022)

Looks suspiciously like fuel rationing to me 

Welcome back to the 70s


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 6, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Looks suspiciously like fuel rationing to me
> 
> Welcome back to the 70s



What was it like in the olden days then


----------



## wildebus (Mar 6, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Home heating oil as from today is limited to 300ltrs from some outlets.View attachment 106674View attachment 106675


Those prices have really shot up as well!!


----------



## 1 Cup (Mar 6, 2022)

£ 1.52 per ltr here derv .


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 6, 2022)

All stations now £1.61 ltr here, thats if they have fuel.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Mar 7, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> What was it like in the olden days then


Ah, poor old soul can't remember....


----------



## peter palance (Mar 8, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Get shot of the fiat, my we proton does 60 to the gallon at 55mph.


i did not no you could get a wheel chair to do that. ok.pj. ps hope your ok


----------



## yeoblade (Mar 8, 2022)

£1.76 /l on A303, no one queing at that price!  Tried to get LPG, all three sold out and 99.9 p/l when they had it.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 9, 2022)

Saw diesel at £1.89 ltr in Blackpool last night with big queues


----------



## Trotter (Mar 9, 2022)

Time to scrap either 20% vat, or the fuel surcharge? If only temporary.
We can no longer blame Brussels.


----------



## Stanski (Mar 12, 2022)

Tonybvi said:


> I have read on here and other forums about folk topping up their tanks just before they get home so they have plenty for the coming days.  Please think of folk like us.  Tomorrow we have to drive 300 miles to my wife’s 94 year old fathers place to check up on him and taxi hIm to the nearest town for an eye test and to get his hearing aids sorted on Tuesday. Our little Fiat has a 35 litre (just under 8 gallons)  fuel tank and does about 35 miles to the gallon, so we will need a fill up en route.  If the pumps are dry because of unnecessary “panic” buying can I come and syphon a bit of fuel from your full tanks please (paying the going rate of course)?
> I am aware that this message will annoy lots of my motorhoming friends and I apologise for that but I can’t help feeling that those folk panic buying at the moment just to save a few quid are being just a tad selfish.  There are people like us who out of neccesssity actually really need fuel.
> Sorry, Tony.


Buy a Lexus Hybrid, (petrol) get shot of the Fiat, if you have a SUV Tesla, (boring car in my opinion), you can afford a Nissan Leaf - voted most dependable car after the Lexus CT200h.
Your panic buying message is weak in my opinion, should have sent it to a car or Van magazine, whose readership are many. How many motorhomes actually are on the road?


----------



## The laird (Mar 12, 2022)

My son just topped up his truck


----------



## oppy (Mar 12, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Looks suspiciously like fuel rationing to me
> 
> Welcome back to the 70s


----------



## wildebus (Mar 12, 2022)

So Diesel has gone up something like 40p a litre?   and within that price rise is 20% extra VAT on the increase.  And maybe the fuel duty?  (not sure it that is a percentage of the cost per litre, or a fixed anount per litre).  But that means the cost of a litre ex tax has risen less than 34p?
saying "risen less than 34p/Litre" may sound a bit of a joke, until you speak to people who need to fill their heating tanks.  OIl there has gone up over £1/ Litre in less than 3 weeks.   How can heating oil have gone up at twice the amount the rate of Diesel (and nearly a 100% increase)
These folk going on about the gas price increase need to think themselves lucky!


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 12, 2022)

Heating oil co always stuff the price up as soon as someone hiccups, when mine runs low I'm sleeping and living in the van at my f door.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 13, 2022)

Trotter said:


> Time to scrap either 20% vat, or the fuel surcharge? If only temporary.
> We can no longer blame Brussels.



From a Portuguese resident 4 days ago:-

"I’ve been receiving €5 a month for a while now to offset fuel prices. The govt. has just raised this allowance to €20 p/month & are cutting vat on fuel. Força Portugal".


----------



## GMJ (Mar 13, 2022)

Are they a pensioner or is it available for all residents?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 13, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Are they a pensioner or is it available for all residents?



No idea, you'd need to look into it 

Pauljenny or REC might know a bit more about it?


----------



## GMJ (Mar 13, 2022)

OK ta, just wondering.


----------



## Tonybvi (Mar 13, 2022)

The laird said:


> My son just topped up his truck


Probably worth a trip down to Preston to save a bob or two!!  I noticed Tesco Penwortham had diesel at £1.60 when we went past on the bus last night.


----------



## REC (Mar 13, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> No idea, you'd need to look into it
> 
> Pauljenny or REC might know a bit more about it?


All residents can sign up...think it was overwhelmed when increase was announced but working now. Fuel has shot up in price here same as everywhere else, it's good that action is taken like this. Although only certain fuel stations initially, think more have joined scheme now. €20 each driver / month


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 13, 2022)

need to top up with 20 pounds as i dont like it getting below the half way mark.............and this little panda seems to gobble it up like its never been fed before......going to take a note of the mileage before filling it up,,,,,,,

is rationing coming in next month  ???????


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 13, 2022)

trixie88 said:


> need to top up with 20 pounds as i dont like it getting below the half way mark.............and this little panda seems to gobble it up like its never been fed before......going to take a note of the mileage before filling it up,,,,,,,
> 
> is rationing coming in next month  ???????



Who knows, Trixie. Anything's possible


----------



## 2cv (Mar 13, 2022)

Diesel supply problems may well be to come according to the Mail


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 13, 2022)

trixie88 said:


> need to top up with 20 pounds as i dont like it getting below the half way mark.............and this little panda seems to gobble it up like its never been fed before......going to take a note of the mileage before filling it up,,,,,,,
> 
> is rationing coming in next month  ???????


Dont fill the tank up as you are carrying extra weight which raises fuel consumption, keep tyres at the correct pressure and remember slow city/village driving halves the milage you get, cold starts & short trips also drinks fuel, buy a electric nissan leaf for that type of driving.


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 13, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Dont fill the tank up as you are carrying extra weight which raises fuel consumption, keep tyres at the correct pressure and remember slow city/village driving halves the milage you get, cold starts & short trips also drinks fuel, buy a electric nissan leaf for that type of driving.


yes thats the reason trev...slow short trips.......need to keep it topped up...........NO CHANCE of buying elec vehicle for the driving i do.....only ever had older vehicles............anyway way things are going soon wont be able to drive cos there wont be any petrol.......hmmm.


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 13, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Who knows, Trixie. Anything's possible


pumps are empty at most places here i believe........didnt get to garage this morning as hoped......ohhh my......


----------



## izwozral (Mar 13, 2022)

We have a grain feed mill just down the road that had it's oil stolen. Below is just a few similar thefts taken from the 1st page on Google.
Warning after a further north-east incident of cooking oil theft​https://www.grampianonline.co.uk › news › warning-af...



15 Feb 2022 — "Used cooking oils are being _stolen_ across the country and being taken south to be processed. "Keep rear gardens or yards securely locked and ...



Newcastle haulage depot has fuel 'worth £25000' stolen​https://www.chroniclelive.co.uk › news › north-east-news



3 days ago — 15,000 litres of fuel, worth roughly £25,000, has been snatched from a storage facility on Sandy Lane Industrial Estate in Newcastle.


Newcastle fuel theft from haulage depot 'worth £24000' - BBC​https://www.bbc.co.uk › uk-england-tyne-60683664



4 days ago — Thieves have _stolen_ thousands of litres of fuel from a haulage depot in _north_-_east_ England. The 15,000 litres of diesel, worth about £24,000 ...


Investigation after thieves drain heating oil from north-east ...​https://www.pressandjournal.co.uk › news › pupils-sent...



11 Jan 2018 — An investigation has been launched into the _theft_ from Methlick Primary School, which is believed to have occurred at some point over the school ...


Warning as fuel thefts rise in York and North Yorkshire​https://www.yorkpress.co.uk › news › 19799285.warni...



21 Dec 2021 — Thieves are targeting heating _oil_ fuel tanks as prices hit record levels ... in _North East_ England with police issuing security warnings.



Washington actively involved in illegal oil trade from northeast ...​https://tass.com › world



Russia's Foreign Intelligence Service noted that about a third of the _stolen oil_ was being sold to the Kurdish autonomous region of Iraq at a price of ...


Cooking oil thefts on the increase - Neighbourhood Alert​https://www.neighbourhoodalert.co.uk › Cooking_oil_t...



28 Dec 2021 — _North East_ Division Crime Reduction Officer PC Mike Urquhart said 'I would advise restaurant and fast food outlet owners to be particularly ...


Three men arrested for cooking oil thefts from pubs - Eastern ...​https://www.edp24.co.uk › news › crime › wroxham-m...



9 Nov 2021 — Three men from the Wroxham area have been arrested after series of cooking _oil thefts_ from The Green Man pub in Rackheath and others in ...


Heating Oil Stolen | The Northern Echo​https://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk › news › 10144948...



7 Jan 2013 — Nearly 600 litres of heating _oil_ has been _stolen_ from a property in ... 3 Police find body in search for missing _North East_ man ...


Oil theft: Statistics show rural homes are targets for thieves​https://www.cambridgeindependent.co.uk › news › oil-t...



24 Feb 2021 — Over 25,000 _oil thefts_ were reported in 2018 and the problem still ... _North_ Yorkshire Police also urged people in rural areas to take extra ...


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 14, 2022)

No surprise at all to me, Ral. 

We are entering a new era. Expect to see a lot more of this over the coming weeks/months.

Anyway - how much do you need, pet?  
I've got a continuous supply on hand up here. Special discount for friends - £5 a litre


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 14, 2022)

Common sense tells you that fuel rationing WILL be starting. Take out the Russian deliveries of crude and how do the refineries make up the difference ?......Norway has made it clear they cannot allocate more, the Saudi region are between a rock and a hard place if they start pumping more, The SNP have blocked all Shells attempts at starting a new field, the US has Venezuala under sanctions they do not want to lift and the US will not export to us. We can get log from Bahrain but it will take time to set up apparently. China will outbid anyone to get their hands on more crude, so certainly for diesel there are problems looming unless the Government start using the 91 day emergency fuel reserve that is the doomsday stock in the event of disaster/nuclear war etc.


----------



## harrow (Mar 14, 2022)

here, diesel £1.75 a litre


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 14, 2022)

Lucky my van will run on waste bio cooking oil.


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 14, 2022)

Well here’s a bit of good news last week at our Tesco petrol was £1.65 and diesel was £1.76 Friday they ran out and closed early this morning all pumps open and Petrol £1.45 diesel £1.61 so prices coming down ???


----------



## Trotter (Mar 14, 2022)

Not to sure what's going on in Portugal atm. Today I've seen Gasoil Simples ( basic diesel) at prices between 1.90 and 2.18 euro. 
@Spose the answer there is,buy at Intermarche, not BP.
Perhaps the reduction in government taxes, someone mentioned elsewhere, are being applied differently some site to site. Dunno, I only use it.


----------



## SimonM (Mar 14, 2022)

The local Shell is £179.9 for diesel. So pleased I filled the car and MH 10 days ago as I will be barely using them. It’s going to be a shock when I next need to refuel.


----------



## SimonM (Mar 15, 2022)

This morning the local Shell (aka profiteering b’stards) are now selling diesel at £183.9

I will keep an eye on them as I walk past every day walking miss Molly.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Mar 15, 2022)

Saw diesel in Milton Keynes today at 162.9


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 15, 2022)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Saw diesel in Milton Keynes today at 162.9


I saw a truck with no lock on the tank.


----------



## GMJ (Mar 15, 2022)

Brent crude on its way down

https://tradingeconomics.com/commodity/brent-crude-oil 

Will retailers follow?


----------



## ricc (Mar 15, 2022)

local asda ran out over the weekend, open again today , diesel at 171 but no q


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 16, 2022)

On the way into Blackpool yesterday afternoon at approx 4pm we drove past a garage that had diesel at £1,74 Ltr and then on the way back home at approx 9pm the same garage had diesel at £1.79 Ltr          

Morrisons on Preston Docks was £1.65 Ltr so i topped up, gawd only know what it will cost today


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 16, 2022)

About £1.68 seems average around me.


----------



## SimonM (Mar 16, 2022)

Local Shell price is still unchanged 183.9


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 16, 2022)

Anybody any idea what the price of bread is at the moment?


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 16, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Anybody any idea what the price of bread is at the moment?


About 3’6d


----------



## Robmac (Mar 16, 2022)

Apparently the price of oil has gone down but petrol/diesel is still going up.


----------



## GMJ (Mar 16, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Apparently the price of oil has gone down but petrol/diesel is still going up.








						Brent crude oil - 2022 Data - 1970-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price - Quote
					

Brent crude futures rose above $80 per barrel on Monday, snapping a two-day decline as Chinese authorities vowed to boost consumption at a key economic policy meeting, sparking hopes of greater energy demand in the world’s top crude importer. Adding to the bullish sentiment, the Biden...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




Yep!


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 16, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Anybody any idea what the price of bread is at the moment?


You always like to go against the GRAIN, just WHEAT to someone clobbers you on the LOAF.


----------



## Biggarmac (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## 2cv (Mar 20, 2022)

Just heard that in Preston Asda has put a max limit of £30 on fuel.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 20, 2022)

Called in at Morrisons Leyland to fuel the motorhome up on the way home after a couple of days away.

Massive queues and they had no petrol, diesel ok but would run out later today they said


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 20, 2022)

No shortage of fuel at Gateshead Costco on Friday around 4pm.

Premium diesel @ £1.69 (they only sell premium).

No queues.


----------



## rabW (Mar 20, 2022)

Peat cutting for sure this year in the Western Isles, out of fashion when heating oil prices were reasonable. I'm sure a few folk hunting in sheds for their old tools!


----------



## ricc (Mar 20, 2022)

new rules come in on april first, all plant on building sites has to use derv  instead of red.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 21, 2022)

ricc said:


> new rules come in on april first, all plant on building sites has to use derv  instead of red.



Not sure what that means, but guessing it’s removing a cheaper fuel supply for building site plant and machinery? If so, why would they want to do that?


----------



## SimonM (Mar 24, 2022)

And so to today after the ‘reduction’ in duty

the local Shell has only dropped by 5p and not the full 5p + 1p VAT - robin’ b’stards


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 24, 2022)

ricc said:


> new rules come in on april first, all plant on building sites has to use derv  instead of red.





mariesnowgoose said:


> Not sure what that means, but guessing it’s removing a cheaper fuel supply for building site plant and machinery? If so, why would they want to do that?







__





						Reform of red diesel and other rebated fuels entitlement
					






					www.gov.uk


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 24, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I *think* I get it. To do with trying to reduce emissions? Not sure how it will do that in the short term...

So, are pleasure boats still allowed to use red diesel or not? Looks as if they were, but will no longer be able to?
I think 'pleasure craft' in Northern Ireland will no longer be able to use red diesel, but those in the UK still can?

Clear as mud!


----------



## SimonM (Mar 24, 2022)

SimonM said:


> And so to today after the ‘reduction’ in duty
> 
> the local Shell has only dropped by 5p and not the full 5p + 1p VAT - robin’ b’stards


They must read this - the prices have dropped another 1p this afternoon.


----------



## myvanwy (Mar 24, 2022)

ricc said:


> new rules come in on april first, all plant on building sites has to use derv  instead of red.


My understanding of red is, its exactly the same as normal but just dyed as a lower duty paid on it?


----------



## ricc (Mar 24, 2022)

myvanwy said:


> My understanding of red is, its exactly the same as normal but just dyed as a lower duty paid on it?


theres also a chemical marker that persists if you manage to bleach the red dye.

looks like their thinking is if construction plant has to use more expensive white diesel theyll use less.     reality is the customer pays more for their building work,  treasury collects more tax ... green benefit  is sweet fa


----------



## Boris7 (Mar 24, 2022)

The aim is farmers and other essential users will be able to claim the road tax element back from normal diesel (this will be at source but no sign of a working system yet) and none essential users (such as industrial users who could use electric fork lifts) will not be able to claim such back.

This should encourage industrial users to swap to electric forklifts and stop road users from accessing Red diesel and avoiding tax.

Buses that currently run on Red will now use normal road fuel and claim back the difference.

Pykies won’t be able to buy from farmers and run on Red, but actually exactly the opposite will happen, as without the dye who would know.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 24, 2022)

No one here will be looking for red in the tanks, and many boats were filled before winter, anyway custom officers don't talk much when a breeze block is tied to their legs before a swimming lesson.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 25, 2022)

ricc said:


> theres also a chemical marker that persists if you manage to bleach the red dye.
> 
> looks like their thinking is if construction plant has to use more expensive white diesel theyll use less.     reality is the customer pays more for their building work,  treasury collects more tax ... green benefit  is sweet fa


Exactly, they ( whoever they are) couldn't careless what fuel people use. This is all about the transfer of wealth, virtually signalling "progressives" pay one way, dinosaurs pay another, they stash the cash while we argue. Same old same old, you'd think people would catch on, nah!


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 25, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Anybody any idea what the price of bread is at the moment?


Warburtons white sliced £1.22


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 25, 2022)

Tesco Wholemeal Toastie, Thick £0.59   .............................................................................................    and very nice it is too


----------



## GMJ (Mar 25, 2022)

No queues at Tesco Cirencester yesterday...

...and unsurprisingly not at the 2 motorway service stations we stopped at en route to home either. Not at 2 quid a litre, robbing barstewards!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 25, 2022)

I shall be checking Tesco Leyland soon  however ..................... i never fuel up there after the fiasco many many years back with the silicon contaminated fuel


----------



## ricc (Mar 25, 2022)

Boris7 said:


> The aim is farmers and other essential users will be able to claim the road tax element back from normal diesel (this will be at source but no sign of a working system yet) and none essential users (such as industrial users who could use electric fork lifts) will not be able to claim such back.
> 
> This should encourage industrial users to swap to electric forklifts and stop road users from accessing Red diesel and avoiding tax.
> 
> ...


agriculture is one of the few  groups that will still be using red

most industries that can use electric forklifts are already doing so , a lot of the rest are gas powered.  

most plant in the construction / earthmoving sectors is on temporary sites with no electric infrastructure to charge machines,  theres usually a diesel bowser on site,  or all the digger drivers turn up to work with 5 gallon cans of diesel in their vans.


----------



## oppy (Mar 25, 2022)

No derv at Tesco Glossop this morning


----------



## SimonM (Mar 25, 2022)

And today, passing Tesco I saw their diesel is now 169.9 which is a full 10p cheaper than Shell 1/2 a mile away. Back to Tesco next time for me then


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 25, 2022)

Tesco Leyland was £1.739 for diesel this morning.


----------



## SimonM (Mar 30, 2022)

And the local Shell fuel has now risen 2p and is now 179.9p - cost rise or just because they can? I still won’t use them again.


----------



## GMJ (Mar 30, 2022)

The RAC reported the other day that the fuel duty cut that the Chancellor did the other day has not been passed on in full. Only 3.9p of it on average apparently has been passed on.

What a surprise!!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 30, 2022)

Morrisons, Preston Marina. diesel £1.707 last night down from £1.777 the day before.


----------



## Stanski (Mar 30, 2022)

SOUTH FRANCE - W of Narbonne.
Diesel ranges from €1.98 (Self help in LeClerc) to €2.19 on main roads, have seen it at €2.27 in country town. Most are at €2.08.
LPG, €0.98.8, when found.
Just filled with both at Lezignan-Corbieres, as was third station visited to find correct adaptor since Carcasonne.
Have not travelled motorways to see their prices.


----------



## Stanski (Mar 30, 2022)

Learnt to ask in Google "lpg pump stations" not LPG Gas stations, as you get all who sell bottles only.
Second time experienced a struggle getting adaptor when visiting a garage. First was on 2nd trip out on East Side of France 8 years ago.
One ex LPG garage is now a car repair/junk shop.


----------



## colinm (Mar 30, 2022)

Gf just got stung on red, only 2p cheaper than DERV, now that is taking the piss.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 30, 2022)

colinm said:


> Gf just got stung on red, only 2p cheaper than DERV, now that is taking the piss.


Is that not Yellow diesel ?


----------



## SimonM (Mar 31, 2022)

And the local Shell has once more raised its diesel price by yet another 1p today, is their reasoning along the lines of - well the 2p rise a couple of days ago seemed to go unnoticed, we’ll add another 1p today and see what happens? I walk past daily and I’ll let you know what happens


----------



## SimonM (Apr 1, 2022)

And so to today, and guess what?

It’s gone up yet another 1p.


----------



## Harrytherid (Apr 1, 2022)

Bodmin seems to be OK


----------



## SimonM (Apr 1, 2022)

Harrytherid said:


> Bodmin seems to be OK


Nope, it’s much too far to go from Exeter 

although it’s a trip always worthwhile to pop into Barnecutts and buy some proper pasties. In fact I’ve just popped down to Trago this morning to pick up 4 from Warrens (almost as good as Barnies) along with a saffron cake.


----------



## GMJ (Apr 1, 2022)

Just paid £1.749 for diesel in Morrisons, Carmarthen.


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 3, 2022)

Well I drove down the A1 yesterday and all the stations were much of a muchness Diesel £1.82 to £1.89 so the one station we pulled into did not have neither Diesel or unleaded but still had LPG get in there kerrching.


----------



## GMJ (Apr 3, 2022)

No diesel at Tesco, Carmarthen today. If they had it, it would have been 1.719.

I put 30 quids worth in at Texaco up the road at 1.749 instead.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 3, 2022)

I`ve always run the car down to 1/4 of a tank before filling up which takes weeks because of how economical it is however   ...............................................

Because of all the nobheads out there panic buying i`ve started filling it back up when it drops to 3/4 of a tank then we don`t have a problem but in a way i`ve become one of them     

Both myself and the wife have hospital appointments and the wife has an operation next week to get through, the F-I-L has Leukemia so also has regular hospital appointments which we assist with so i do not see anything wrong in what i`m doing.

I suppose what i`m doing is exasperating the problem but i canot see any other way of doing it and i`ll argue with anyone who says different


----------



## alcam (Apr 3, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> I`ve always run the car down to 1/4 of a tank before filling up which takes weeks because of how economical it is however   ...............................................
> 
> Because of all the nobheads out there panic buying i`ve started filling it back up when it drops to 3/4 of a tank then we don`t have a problem but in a way i`ve become one of them
> 
> ...


Ok it is exacerbating . Argue away !
Seriously you don't have a choice . Essential journeys to make , you are forced to stay ahead of the panic buyers 
 Vicious circle


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 3, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> I`ve always run the car down to 1/4 of a tank before filling up which takes weeks because of how economical it is however   ...............................................
> 
> Because of all the nobheads out there panic buying i`ve started filling it back up when it drops to 3/4 of a tank then we don`t have a problem but in a way i`ve become one of them
> 
> ...


I do the same never let my van or car get much bellow 3/4 of a tank just keep topping up £30 £40 a time keeps it full stops me worrying about fuel.


----------



## Snapster (Apr 3, 2022)

Stanski said:


> SOUTH FRANCE - W of Narbonne.
> Diesel ranges from €1.98 (Self help in LeClerc) to €2.19 on main roads, have seen it at €2.27 in country town. Most are at €2.08.
> LPG, €0.98.8, when found.
> Just filled with both at Lezignan-Corbieres, as was third station visited to find correct adaptor since Carcasonne.
> Have not travelled motorways to see their prices.


Filled up yesterday at an Intermarché in Cotes d’armor, €1.77 litre.  Intermarché are generally a few cents more expensive than others, but it’s the closest one to where we live. Better than the €2.07 I paid a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## barge1914 (Apr 3, 2022)

Stanski said:


> SOUTH FRANCE - W of Narbonne.
> Diesel ranges from €1.98 (Self help in LeClerc) to €2.19 on main roads, have seen it at €2.27 in country town. Most are at €2.08.
> LPG, €0.98.8, when found.
> Just filled with both at Lezignan-Corbieres, as was third station visited to find correct adaptor since Carcasonne.
> Have not travelled motorways to see their prices.


Paid 1.75€ today, but saw another station at 1.69€…in Italy, yet others still charging anything up to 1.90€. LPG generally around 0.86 - 0.94€.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 3, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> I`ve always run the car down to 1/4 of a tank before filling up which takes weeks because of how economical it is however   ...............................................
> 
> Because of all the nobheads out there panic buying i`ve started filling it back up when it drops to 3/4 of a tank then we don`t have a problem but in a way i`ve become one of them
> 
> ...



You are just doing what anybody with a smidge of common sense needs to do, no need to argue or sweat about it. 

I tend to do same as Annie. Time it so the vehicles are kept filled up to the top for £30 - £40 a visit.

This situation is not the fault of ordinary people so have to do what's necessary to keep your personal lives ticking over as best you can.


----------



## Stanski (Apr 3, 2022)

Moving away from South France toward Millau, and up to Chermon-Ferrand, found prices much improved, Diesel €1.74 to 1.77, LPG €0.68 to 0.77.
One Motorway station still had €2.12 diesel  €1.04 for LPG.

Much snow across the land, signs for snowchains required.
Motorway A75 just before Issoin at 1100+ meters, going North was a tad dicey, gritters and snowplough were out. Else all OK today.
Millau Bridge was €14.40. 
Lots of Belgium reg vehs travelling South.


----------



## ricc (Apr 4, 2022)

i usually top up when i get to half a tank,  whatever level you pick doesnt matter cos youre then only topping up what youve used .   its the runnin on fumes an top up wi a tenner lot suddenly deciding they all need full tanks that causes the shortages.    tis the ones that top up evert time they go out that causes the Qs


----------

